# Wyndham or Worldmark



## tug1873 (May 31, 2013)

Over the last couple of years I brought lots of different timeshares thanks to TUG  . I am now at a point where I want to consolidate to just one system since it seems to make sense for me.

I like using RCI but the fees seem to add up and even with points it doesn't seem as flexible as wyndham.

I am finding our that wyndham points are working out the best for us. I live in Dallas and there seems to lots of places we can use them around here. I really like the San Antonio and Branson locations.

My only complaint is there some places that worldmark properties that seem to be impossible to get for wyndham owners.

I am thinking about 400k wyndham points would be ideal for me. I currently have 300k but some of them are small contract and one of the contracts fees are a little high so I am wondering what is the best way to dump it so I can buy a larger contract.  Wouldn't mind spending a few grand if there was a way to get VIP but it probably doesn't make sense.

I was also thinking does it make sense to maybe buy a worldmark contract on resale since it would open up some those west coast resorts we would like to go to instead of adding to my wyndham points. How many points would a person need to get a 2 bedroom in a prime location using worldmark. Second would it open up more worldmark inventory then I currently get with wyndham.

One example of  a location I would live to be able to get is the Texas hill country during the wildflower season. So far wyndham seems to never have to those dates available.  I also like Nappa and central California as well as Vancouver Locations. It seems if I wanted this I would need to use worldmark or try and find something with RCI via trade which is not ideal when using wyndham points.


----------



## GregT (May 31, 2013)

tug1873 said:


> Over the last couple of years I brought lots of different timeshares thanks to TUG  . I am now at a point where I want to consolidate to just one system since it seems to make sense for me.
> 
> I like using RCI but the fees seem to add up and even with points it doesn't seem as flexible as wyndham.
> 
> ...



They are both great systems.   With Worldmark, 10K credits will get you a 2BR in prime season.   One of my favorite features to WM is that you can rent credits when you need them -- therefore you might be well suited to buying a 6K annual package, and then renting the credits when you need them.

Worldmark is most economical when you are using it for weeklong stays -- shorter stays, and the Housekeeping token cost becomes a factor.

Good luck, and I hope that is helpful!

Best,

Greg


----------



## K2Quick (May 31, 2013)

If you don't want to buy into Worldmark, you could arrange a direct owner exchange over on wmowners.com.  I don't think they happen all that frequently because I don't think most people think of it, but it seems the direct trade requests often get fulfilled.  It seems that Worldmark owners (those who have the TravelShare benefit anyway) have the same frustration trying to use their points to book Wyndham resorts since there are so few affiliate units in the pool.


----------



## rhonda (May 31, 2013)

10k is the 'standard' for 2BR high season ... but several WM properties vary from that standard.  You may browse the Resort Directory and find point charts for every location from the WM Resort Gallery page.


----------



## brigechols (May 31, 2013)

Worldmark New Braunfels is pricey. During red season, a two bedroom is 13500 credits for the week.


----------



## tug1873 (May 31, 2013)

It sounds like worldmark might have the same issue as Wyndham for the weekends if you don't have enough house credits.  I have found that having more wyndham points helps me get enough house credits for a few weekend getaways.

I also thought about just going to worldmark since it seemed like it might be a better system but it seems like they have the same issues as wyndham points not being able to cross book and if New Brunfels is 13500 credits for the week it may be kind of pricey to use that location. 

I like to do trips less then a week usually 4-5 days so it makes it hard to trade.  A lot resorts are about a day away so I will a lot times drive somewhere check in on Sunday and leave Friday. It works pretty nice since I save on a lot points that way. It one of the reasons I really my wyndham membership.

Right now i am leaning towards wyndham based on the fact that wyndham has more locations near me.  I tend to go to San Antonio , Branson, Panhandle of Florida and of Course Orlando (like staying in non Disney). I am not sure worldmark would work as well in those locations.


I wouldn't mind doing a club access swap to get VIP and lower my maintenance fees I am thinking that will not be worth the cost.  I received a call from wyndham corporate that mentioned I could assume a existing contract and trade in my existing shares (fixed week and UDI) for Club Access and VIP status. I didn't call them back but it sounded interested.  I think it would be worth it for a few grand just not sure.


----------



## djohn75087 (May 31, 2013)

*Undecided*

I too live in the DFW area and we also own Wyndham. The only downside to Wyndham for us is small amount of resorts within 400 miles of home. We are limited to San Antonio, Branson, Ark, and OK. However we have discovered that we can get to Hot springs using RCI and lots of small resorts in Texas Via RCI as well. We can also drive to NM, TN, or CO in a day. As far as west coast stuff we have been to Flagstaff and Vegas thus far. We will be heading to Angels Camp Ca. in August. We will drive into San Francisco for a 3 day two night side trip costing us an additional $400 for lodging. I just can't figure out a way to get to Yellowstone, Oregon or Washington via the timeshare at this point. So, I too am considering Worldmark in the future. If I bought Worldmark I would probably buy 5-7k points and take a Worldmark vacation every other year, but we really struggle with the logic of the upfront cost of a Worldmark contract. At this moment we are leaning toward renting if we want visit a Worldmark property. We are also waiting so see if the Wyndham acquisition of Shell will add any new properties to the Wyndham portfolio.


----------



## rhonda (May 31, 2013)

Just an idea ... WM has plenty of ways to 'rent' reservations vs booking with credits.  Cash reservations do NOT require a housekeeping token as the housekeeping is built into the rental rates.
Inventory Specials, see rate info near bottom of page
Weekly Monday Madness, see rate info near bottom of page
Bonus Time, Exotic Bonus Time
FAX Time


----------



## gstepic (May 31, 2013)

*I think both could work well, I hope so anyway*

We live in Albuquerque and just bought a 6000 point WM, in fact we are still in the process of the sale. The reason I bought it was it seemed like the only way to get into Yellowstone, a trip we have planne. I also would like to go back to Estes Park and it seems like the WM property is pretty nice. I do like the idea of being able to rent shorter trips to Taos or Red River, which are not that far away.

We are also in the process of getting more points for Wyndham, 154000 a year was just not enough. In fact the process of buying was so easy we are thinking of getting even more points. One gripe I have with Wyndham is there is such a huge difference in required points for many of the resorts. Again Wyndham has several resorts nearby in western standards (6 hour drive is considered close!).

Even though we have owned Wyndham for years, discovering how cheap and easy it is to get more points is giving us a whole new perspective on traveling. Another factor that is changing our traveling plans is discovering how to milk a Southwest Airlines for every point we can get, this makes flying much cheaper for my wife and I (I do understand how flying is less of an option for larger families).

Bottom line is I hope both can work together well since we are kind of counting on this.

Gary


----------



## sue1947 (May 31, 2013)

tug1873 said:


> It sounds like worldmark might have the same issue as Wyndham for the weekends if you don't have enough house credits.  I have found that having more wyndham points helps me get enough house credits for a few weekend getaways.
> 
> I also thought about just going to worldmark since it seemed like it might be a better system but it seems like they have the same issues as wyndham points not being able to cross book and if New Brunfels is 13500 credits for the week it may be kind of pricey to use that location.
> 
> ...



Wyndham and WM both have the same problems of accessing the other's resorts; i.e. there are usually only a couple of units and it is tough to get into.  If you had a WM and a Wyndham account, that wouldn't be an issue.  You would have access to the WM inventory at 13 months out as an owner and could book less than a week in red season at 9 months out.  

Don't discount doing a trade.  WM is also a points system which means there are plenty of folks who don't vacation a week at a time.  I usually book Sunday through Thursdays to avoid the high priced weekends.  I've also traded with a Wyndham owner for 2 nights.   In addition, with the cash options for WM, you might get an owner willing to book for cash vs a trade.  

If you want access to the WM resorts on a regular basis, then buying an account of your own makes sense.  If it is just an occasional thing, then trading or renting might make more sense.  The other advantage to WM is that you have access to II as well as RCI so if the latter doesn't work for you anymore, you can try II or any of the other smaller exchange companies.  

Sue


----------



## benyu2010 (May 31, 2013)

K2Quick said:


> If you don't want to buy into Worldmark, you could arrange a direct owner exchange over on wmowners.com.  I don't think they happen all that frequently because I don't think most people think of it, but it seems the direct trade requests often get fulfilled.  It seems that Worldmark owners (those who have the TravelShare benefit anyway) have the same frustration trying to use their points to book Wyndham resorts since there are so few affiliate units in the pool.



Affiliates are just more dots on the map for either system. Direct trade is the the way to go for occasional exchanges as value of two system is very close with liberal cancellation policy. The conversion rate is about dollar vs peso...


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jun 1, 2013)

I would have get a small WM account to compliment your Wyndham, then you get the best of both worlds. WM credits are good for 2 years and you can borrow next years, so you have a lot of time and flexibility to use them up in.

I also have done 2 direct exchange with Wyndham owners and it was for three nights.

Ian


----------



## lprstn (Jun 4, 2013)

First try trading through RCI for your short stays. I do this often without problems. Then if it doesn't work as well for you, rent them from someone else. And only if the above isn't working - then consider a small Worldmark contract.


----------

